
What's wrong with conferences and how to fix them - robl97
https://medium.com/@robleathern/whats-wrong-with-conferences-2a892471c583#.kxdwblmee
======
Dowwie
P!

It's probably due to the convention center controlling what is served. Can
anyone with planning experience comment?

I really hope that the Portland convention center sources locally roasted
coffee. PyCon is only a month away.

